# Poos + rain - oh dear



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I hadn't realised what a wonderfully dry summer we have had until the rain started in September. We bought barney home in April this year and had a fairly easy time of it toilet training him and maybe I didn't notice the weather too much as he was so tiny. He now loves to walk off lead in the grass but he is getting filthy as we've had quite a few rainy days here in the midlands. I've been drying him off with a towel then put the hair dryer on him but he has also had two baths this week - very time consuming.

I have read on here that lots of you recommend the equa fleece and I've seen your snowy pictures (was it Donna who posted?) but it's not cold enough yet to wear a fleece. How do you guys cope with wet dogs? :rain:

I've seen in the pet shop you can get disposable paw socks but I don't think barney would forgive me if I resorted to them.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I also am wondering what to do this winter.....
We got ralph last Christmas, and his walks very often resulted in a wet and soggy poo.
They just retain so much water! 
As you say we have been lucky to have a dry summer, but with winter looming and wet weather, I am seriously considering one of those all in one waterproof onesies for dogs for our run in the fields (eBay & amazon) 
Although Ralph is booked in for a full de-matt next week ie shave


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol I've never heard of the 'paw socks'!???!!! 

Would love to see a pair... :laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

The cockapoo coat is like a sponge and seems to suck up the water and takes a long time to dry so I use a waterproof coat on both of mine without fail when it's raining. It's definitely not a fashion accessory, more a necessity. 

I have an Outhwaite like the example in the first link which is ok but doesn't have a tummy guard which I would recommend. Shop around for the best price as the link I've given is just to show you what it looks like: 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Outhwaite-W...sr=8-2&keywords=outhwaite+waterproof+dog+coat


I also got this one for Roo which I prefer because it has a tummy guard and you can make it a light raincoat (e.g. for warmer weather like now) or add the fleece in to make it warmer in the winter. Again shop around for best price:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dog-Coat-In...49&sr=1-1&keywords=2-1+waterproof+dog++orange

I also have Equafleeces which are good but because I like to keep the fur longer on my two in the winter I find they cause too many matts on the tummy and upper legs. There are some other "total cover" coats too, have a look at 

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_clothing/waterproof/248453

I know a few people who have these and like them. 

Now go shopping and stop stressing!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I do use a coat if its particularly cold or wet but Weller doesn't really like wearing them and has been known to sit down and refuse to go on a walk just because he has a coat on. 

After the first year of a lovely puppy coat I started to keep his coat short, this helped immensely with mud and the coat dries really quick. I know everyone loves the long shaggy look but for me it was just impractical.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

i have these all in one raincoats for mine, they are brilliant for rainy walks. 

http://www.bonniedogs.co.uk/dog-clo...s-s140/all-in-one-dog-rain-coats-red-blue-p36


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly wears her raincoat when it's wet here


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah Molly's not a good clothes horse either...stands like a statue not wanting to move 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Love that photo of Molly in her yellow mac!!

Lola has an equafleece which is great but can cause mats if she has it on for a long time. I also have a warmer padded dog coat for her when it is really cold.

I don't think there is a perfect solution! 

I find middy paws more of an issue. I use our utility room sink as a paw cleaning station (!) throughout winter but I remember someone else mentioning that they filled up a basin with hot water and had it on their garage floor ready for their return!

Welcome to the soggy, muddy dog club!!

N x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! Molly pocket looks so cute in her yellow rain coat!!! too cute! 
we only use a coat in the extreme cold, Lady isnt really a fan of them, I have never even attempted a rain coat...for mucky paws, I rinse them in the powder room sink when we get inside, and we have a towel hanging in the front hall closet during wet weather


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

I just can't believe how much I have to wash Jenson!! He loves muddy puddles and goes in every single one he can find so after each walk he is straight in the utility room sink for a rinse off - it's a real pain!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley wears a raincoat, just an ancol one, it does have the chest bit but is a bit loose so doesn't do much really! I don't use it if he is going to meet up with pals to play as I think it could get torn easily but if its a lead walk in pouring rain its a must, he still gets soaking everywhere else but his main body stays nice and dry, maybe i'll invest in a better one for him as christmas pressie. Looking forward to getting professional bath finally set up as it'll be a quick leg wash after each mucky walk! took this pic last year


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Dudley wears a raincoat, just an ancol one, it does have the chest bit but is a bit loose so doesn't do much really! I don't use it if he is going to meet up with pals to play as I think it could get torn easily but if its a lead walk in pouring rain its a must, he still gets soaking everywhere else but his main body stays nice and dry, maybe i'll invest in a better one for him as christmas pressie. Looking forward to getting professional bath finally set up as it'll be a quick leg wash after each mucky walk! took this pic last year


Love the skinny back poo legs x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Interesting posts - thank you so much everyone. Keep them coming.

Kennelgate sell the paw socks mairi. If I was any good at posting photos, I would get a photo for you but I'm a bit of a Luddite ....


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

For mairi:

http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/dog-coat...able-dog-boots?sid=a55rgne50vc3rti58apaoaboq4


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> For mairi:
> 
> http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/dog-coat...able-dog-boots?sid=a55rgne50vc3rti58apaoaboq4


Wow - what's with the doggy boots for 89.99????
I'd want to be wearing them for that!!  x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow - didn't see those. I didn't pay that for my last pair of boots!

Dogs who go mountaineering?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I have just ordered Noodle a cosipet all in one trouser suit, god she'll never forgive me but at least she will be cleaner and dryer after walks this winter.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is Poppy modelling her first coat. 
It is Danish 2in1 from Amazon in this years colour a fetching khaki it has waterproof top coat and a fleece lining for those cold winter days. Note the extra room to take in account those extra winter lbs.
What every Essex girl is wearing this season.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Remember coat mean matts so its even more important to keep their hair short or put in extra brushing time. 

dont rub your dog down when they come in wet squeez the hair. rubbing makes bigger matts. 

lol all you summer puppy owners are in for a shock as your pups are going to his their peek matting time in the worst weather.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Nellie in her lightweight raincoat. It was a cheap one from ebay so probably won't last for long but seems to do the job although she spends most the walk trying to take it off. Hopefully she will get use to it


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

kendal said:


> Remember coat mean matts so its even more important to keep their hair short or put in extra brushing time.
> 
> dont rub your dog down when they come in wet squeez the hair. rubbing makes bigger matts.
> 
> lol all you summer puppy owners are in for a shock as your pups are going to his their peek matting time in the worst weather.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol all my girls were autumn pups so their matting time was in the good weather(well as good as it gets in Scotland lol). But the year I decided to grow them out was the year or the really bad snow just after getting delta, within a week I had to cut them short then work on the matting to save the coat so I didn't make them bald. 

Everyone think keep the coat long as it will keep them warm but its so much harder and takes longer to dry so really they are colder and wetter for longer. 

I have the 4 legg equafleece and love them as they keep my girls warm and dry, however the matt the chest and and a bad half way dow the legs, so you need to know where you dog matts and either keep it short or brush after walking. 

But I can't stress enough how much the drying and bathing your dog can affect the coat. Blow dry the coat to free up the hair.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you Kendal. I only intend to use coat if really necessary.
I got Poppy in February and caught all the really bad weather no coat used and she didn't seem to get cold. Must admit when it went minus didn't take her out exercised her by playing in the garden x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes thanks for all that advice, Poppy's getting a few on her chest where it's really fine hair (from her fabric harness I think) and I've found rubbing them between my thumb and forefinger has helped. This is probably just the tip of the matting iceberg though, gulp!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yes thanks for all that advice, Poppy's getting a few on her chest where it's really fine hair (from her fabric harness I think) and I've found rubbing them between my thumb and forefinger has helped. This is probably just the tip of the matting iceberg though, gulp!


You have no idea. ... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I love this one.. I think I might get it for Summer when she's bit older + some nice fleece jumper too for the cold days  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Red-Dog-Rain-Suit-Size/dp/B00AFJD1NO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_3


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I saw that when searching. Can you imagine trying to get it on its bad enough just putting the lead on x


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

i think it has just a couple of poppers on the belly, so hopefully not too bad :-D


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

erinafare said:


> Here is Poppy modelling her first coat.
> It is Danish 2in1 from Amazon in this years colour a fetching khaki it has waterproof top coat and a fleece lining for those cold winter days. Note the extra room to take in account those extra winter lbs.
> What every Essex girl is wearing this season.


This is the same one as Roo's. I like that you can add in/take out the fleece layer. Poppy looks very smart .


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Rain and mud and enthusiastic 'poos are just a horrible, filthy mix! Today the postman arrived with Polly's brand spanking new Equafleece (fetching blue and grey, full legs, back zip, fitting at neck, bottom and ankles). I just hope it will keep her a bit dryer and a bit cleaner as I'm getting so fed up with the constant washing, drying and cutting out matts as bad as dreadlocks (every day...). I've taken her coat right back but still the matts come in plentiful abundance! Poor P.

She also has padded coats from last winter - lovely cosey warm but they don't cover her legs so snowballs still formed and slowed her down a bit (sometimes her legs were forced apart by the size of them and she could hardly walk!).

Toffin
x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

All this talk of matts is making me quite fearful! Barney hasn't had any yet.

Anyway, here he is modelling his winter raincoat. He looks so funny but so long as it keeps him a bit dryer I don't think either of us will mind.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

RangerC said:


> All this talk of matts is making me quite fearful! Barney hasn't had any yet.
> 
> Anyway, here he is modelling his winter raincoat. He looks so funny but so long as it keeps him a bit dryer I don't think either of us will mind.



Oh bless him, such a cute photo.

I have just brought Monty a bigger Equafleece. Last year when Monty was a puppy he came to work with me in the car and the Equafleece was brilliant at keeping him warm even if we had walked in the snow. I have now got one with the two front legs in. Also seen a tub with a neuroprene cover that you can fill with warm water and wash their paws in.

He has also got a padded red coat for on lead walks which he is wearing in the rain at the moment. Just really keeps his back dry but it does really help.

Monty is a terrible puddle, pond, fox poo monster and I have posted a lot of my desparation but I have got used it him now and he has to be bathed a couple of times a week (more so now). 

I purchased some new towels at Paws in the Park (In Kent) last weekend which are microfibre, two smaller ones for paws and a larger one for his bath. They are brilliant and dry much quicker than traditional ones (which usual end up sopping within seconds). A great purchase!

I am also lucky that Monty does like a blowdry with the hairdryer.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Barney is soooooo cute 

I love his colouring and lovely wavy coat 

He's looking very dashing in his new coat 

Molly hates wearing any coat...she'll just stand there not moving !! 

xxx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> This is the same one as Roo's. I like that you can add in/take out the fleece layer. Poppy looks very smart .


Not had a chance to use it yet. She has only worn it indoors modelling for my daughter.
It is a bit big but will fit ok with the fleece.
She is ok putting it on as it is easy to fit x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

RangerC said:


> All this talk of matts is making me quite fearful! Barney hasn't had any yet.
> 
> Anyway, here he is modelling his winter raincoat. He looks so funny but so long as it keeps him a bit dryer I don't think either of us will mind.


Oh the look on his face he looks so cute x


----------

